# German Blue Ram?



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I know in our profile it says a single pair for a 20 gallon but I am wondering if I did a single male and say 3 females if it would be ok? Also what other fish would you suggest to put with them. The tank of course will be really well planted and cycled. There is a certain fish that I am thinking about I believe its a tetra and it seems like it has Rio something in the name it has a very pretty yellowish orange color to its body does anyone know what kind it could be? I would like to research it to see if it will work with these guys. I have some of it in my 55 gallon but I can not get a picture because I let my sister borrow my camera last weekend for my twin nieces birthday party.


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

They should be alright, look for fish that can stay within their range as I have heard they are very sensitive. I just picked up 6 juveniles at an auction and am going to wait till they grow up and pair off then I will sell of the other 4 of them. They are beautiful fish good luck.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

If it helps ID the fish they also have a reddish tint to there fins and I bought them at petsmart. I was there this weekend and they still sell them but I did not think to look at the name as I was there to get flourish and other root tabs and was in a hurry because my back was hurting. : (


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I found it, I found it the fish is a flame tetra. I have had the german blues before and I loved them I had a pair before but I sold them to a friend of mine for about 10 times what I paid for them. I miss them and now want to get more.


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

Flame Tetra is what i hope to get for my 30 gallon community with the german blue rams, I have done my research and they should work out just fine. It wont be perfect for either of them butthey will both survive.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

According to the profiles on here:
Flame Tetra:
Hardness up to 25
PH up to 7.8
Temp 72-82

Blue Ram
Hardness up to 12
PH below 7
Temp 80-86

My ph here is around 6.8, my hardness is 8 and I could keep the tank around 80 if everyone things that would work of not I can get some other fish to go with the rams so I am open for suggestions.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Just wanted to add instead of 4 Rams I would do 3 a male and 2 female and 10 Flame Tetras. Would that be ok?


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

In my opinion that would be fine, you probably could even do some sort of bottom feeder to go with them? I would (and do) keep the temp at 79 the tetras do like the colder water where the rams like the warmer water but both will do alright at 78-81


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Got it now if the guy I am going to purchase them from will just email me back so I will know if he can assure me that it will be one male and 2 females I will be set.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have to disagree on the temp for rams; the common ram Mikrogeophagus ramirezi is a very warm water fish and below 80F will not last its full lifespan of 4 years; like discus, it needs warmth to last. Before I knew this, I lost my pair due solely to the temp being 78F in a 90g community aquarium; they even spawned, but unfortunately suddenly died. This fish is very sensitive to water parameters.

I would also suggest a pair; they mate early on and tend to remain together. If you spend time observing them in the store tank, you may see obvious mated pairs, the male defending his female. In a larger tank, a harem would work, but I would not in a 20g.

Flame Tetra would work with them, as would many of the smaller tetra that can tolerate the warmth. Cardinal Tetra and Brilliant Rummy Nose Tetra are ideal for this reason. Hatchetfish of the genus Carnegiella are suitable for the top level.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you Byron if they get the rams at the LFS for me I will do like you say and try to pick out a pair. I will go with the Flame Tetras as I already have 3 I know I should of got more when I bought them but that was all they had but will be getting more in. Could I do a group of the flames and a group of rummy nose? If so how many of each would you do.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Thank you Byron if they get the rams at the LFS for me I will do like you say and try to pick out a pair. I will go with the Flame Tetras as I already have 3 I know I should of got more when I bought them but that was all they had but will be getting more in. Could I do a group of the flames and a group of rummy nose? If so how many of each would you do.


You could technically, but in my view I would not have rummynose in anything less than a 3-foot tank. Being such a "torpedo" shaped fish and as they do like to swim, the length is more important than it is for the disk-shaped fish like Flame Tetra. With a pair of rams, a group of 7 Flames, and some bottom fish (more on this in a moment) would be nice. Still room for hatchets for the surface interest, Carnegiella sp. which are smaller.

At warm temps many of the corys will not be happy; C. sterbai is OK at 80F. But other than these, I would go with some of the smaller but more unusual fish, perhaps A BN plec, or a group of 5 dwarf loaches unless you want to be geographic (South American). The issue with catfish in warm temps is water movement and oxygen. Rams like quiet still water, but catfish in still water at high temps have difficulty respirating. This is probably the main issue in warm tanks, finding suitable substrate fish.


----------



## Ostara (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it a 20 high or long? I've kept a breeding pair in a 20 high and wouldn't recommend any more than that, but in a 20 long you could probably get away with more because of the larger bottom area (especially if it's heavily planted). I'd also recommend against 1 male and 3 females; the most recent pair I bought were in a tank with that ratio at the LFS. The two that had paired up were beating the crap out of the other two females, who were cramming themselves into a top corner of the tank. 

I had six of the flame (or Von Rio) tetras with my rams and they worked out well together. The Rios stayed more towards the middle and top instead of hanging around at the bottom where the rams were. I'd had neons in there before and (besides liking cooler water) they were always poking their noses into the ram's business, which they did _not _appreciate. :lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Its a 20 long and if they can get them for me I will go with a pair of the Rams, the Flame Tetra, a bushy nose pleco and perhaps the hatchets that Byron was talking about. I want my fish to be happy and healthy which is why I always double check with you guys before I do any changeing around in my tanks. ; )


----------

